# New M&P Shield First Time at the Range



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm pretty pleased with my new 9mm M&P Shield. I finally got a dry day to test fire it today. I fired 125 rounds of Federal Champion, Remington UMC, and S&B, all JHP. I bought this gun from PSA after learning about the sale on Slickguns.com. I like the M&P trigger/sear design and didn't notice the gritty takeup when I was firing live ammo. The trigger was 6-7 pouunds which is good for a carry gun, IMO. I had two failures to eject in the first 20 rounds, in both cases the extractor still had a death grip on the empty shell which jammed between the breech and the feed ramp. I don't expect any more of these, especially after a good cleaning and lube session. The magazine springs are so strong that my thumbs got tired reloading (I'll remember to bring my thumb saver next time). Recoil was mild, IMO and shooting 100+ rounds in short order was no big deal. Below is the target from my first 7-round magazine (standing, slow fire, offhand, at 7-8 yards). Subsequent rapid fire targets were combat-accurate but not as good; I need to work some more on my flinch problem.










Bottom line is the Shield is a keeper, IMO.

Scott


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like you're liking it!

I fired a friend's Shield 9mm several months ago, and if I wasn't already hip-deep in Glocks, I'd probably own a Shield (or two) by now. Good pistols, now that they've got the bugs worked out of it.


----------



## Sgt01 (Jun 10, 2011)

The Shield 9mm is a great gun... ESPECIALLY after adding an Apex kit to it. Sweet Glock-like trigger, super accurate with very little recoil. One of the best deals out there if you can find one! This opinion comes from a guy that's always HATED S&W semi-autos. That says a lot!


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

I bought two extra 7-round mags over Christmas and gave the Shield a proper cleaning and lube. Today I fired about 25 rounds 124 grain Golden Saber (rapid fire, using all 4 mags) with *zero *malfunctions. I was running out of daylight so I didn't hang new targets but I could tell I was hitting the paper because it moved. My "range" is in my woods so it's very primitive and tree cover makes it dim even during the day. One spin-off of today's drill is that I could see that the SD ammo suppressed muzzle flash (which is significant with the FMJ ammo). Two thumbs up for this little gun, at least the copy I got.


----------

